
Acrostic - busfahrer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrostic
======
pepijndevos
fwiw, the Dutch national anthem is an Acrostic.

~~~
tareqak
> The complete text comprises fifteen stanzas. The anthem is an acrostic: the
> first letters of the fifteen stanzas formed the name "Willem van Nassov"
> (Nassov was a contemporary orthographic variant of Nassau). In the current
> Dutch spelling the first words of the 12th and 13th stanzas begin with Z
> instead of S. [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelmus#Structure_and_interp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelmus#Structure_and_interpretation)

------
mci
On January 24, 1943, the newspaper _Ilustrowany Kurjer Polski_ issued in
Polish by the German occupiers published an innocuous poem "A satire against
easy rhymes". The German censors failed to notice the acrostic "Polacy,
Sikorski działa" (Poles, Sikorski [the Commander-in-Chief of the Polish Armed
Forces in the West] is active) [1, in Polish]. In 1944, Gestapo (the Nazi
secret police) murdered the author of the poem, Eugeniusz Kolanko [2, in
Polish].

[1] [http://artbazaar.blogspot.com/2011/10/polacy-sikorski-
dziaa....](http://artbazaar.blogspot.com/2011/10/polacy-sikorski-dziaa.html)
[2]
[https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugeniusz_Kolanko](https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugeniusz_Kolanko)

